# Your Favorite Snowblower ever?



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Just curious as too what people have owned and really liked. For me my 1080 Simplicity was nice, especially when I repowered it with a 12hp Briggs. Had a hard sided cab too. I may kick myself this winter I let her go!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine would have to be the good ol' Suburban in my avatar. Main reason being I got the tractor didn't run and looked like it ought to be scrapped. I re-furbished it and the mower deck. Picked up the snow thrower attachment off of ebay. The two belts I replaced cost more than the tractor and blower did.


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a toss up. Honda HS624 and Yamaha YS624. Great engines/build quality and throwing distance/height that makes the neighbors come and watch.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Favorite blower*

Unfortunately I have not had a chance to use it since building it, but I'm hoping it's the Searsasaurus. 10 HP 3 stage I changed out the auger for a 26" so I can get it through the garage door. Rebuilt or modified most of the main stuff.

I suppose it's because I have enough blood, sweat and tears in it, it had better be my favorite.

I also have a 5HP 22" I used most of last winter, nice running little machine but I feel like Tim Taylor on Tooltime - Bigger is Better


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Has to be my snow shark. I have had an ariens, a bobcat, bolens to name a few. But none of them looked as aggressive as the snow shark. None of them performed as well either. 

old kohler engine, even the points are a 2 minute fix. under a sheet metal cover on the outside of the motor.

The impeller spinning the same way as the auger rarely clogs. On the occasion it does you don't have to clear it, just drive it harder into the snow bank or just keep loading in the snow and it forces the clog out.

No fancy parts. Almost everything can be bought through places like grainger.

enclosed trans, no disc.

no shear pins, if it jams, the mechaical clutch lets the engine spin but the entire machine stops. only once did it not work and instead of the clutch slipping I broke an auger chain from the bottom auger to the top auger. $25 for a 10 ft chain and 2 extra master links and back in business.

pictures in the photo gallery

the bad...trans is unavailabe, the three shafts would have to be made if broken


----------



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

*favorite snowblower*

My favorite snowblower ever was the one my neighbor used to clean my corner-lot sidewalk while I was in Florida for two weeks!! Actually, I have a Craftsman trac-drive 524 which is very stout and works great for our heavy midwest snowbelt. Very easy on gas. I also have a Craftsman 926 wheel-driven which works well.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

My favorite would be my current snow blower, a mid 1980's large frame 26" wide Cub Cadet (back when they were actually made by International Harvester).
While the machine has been modified to my particular tastes, it is quite an impressive machine weighing in at 325lbs. It has 16" Augers, 14" impeller, large tires, a true differential that makes it a breeze to turn, an electric chute, a stout 11hp engine with electric start and charging system, on board battery, impeller kit and hand warmers


----------

